# Willem de Fesch



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Willem de Fesch 1687, Alkmaar - 3 January 1761.










De Fesch was active in Amsterdam between 1710 and 1725. From 1725 to 1731 he served as Kapellmeister at Antwerp Cathedral. Thereafter he moved to London where he gave concerts and played in Handel's orchestra in 1746. His works included the oratorios Judith (1732) and Joseph (1746), as well as chamber duets, solo and trio sonatas, concertos & part songs. Both oratorios were thought lost until 1980 when a copy of a manuscript of "Joseph" was found in London's Royal Academy of Music.

Surprisingly good.

A lovely, spritely air and gavotte:






Some lovely concerti grossi






Thanks to Ingélou for bringing him to my attention. :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Here are some extracts from 'Joseph':


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Great find. Those Concerti Grossi were especially nice.


----------

